# 04 Vette Project.



## MidnightCE (Mar 5, 2007)

IT all starts with the Pioneer DEH-P7800










Dyn MD102 silk tweeters, far enough off axis I lose everything over 10k.









Door panel damping. Also have ensolite.









Mid and Midbass. Tweeter was moved to a pillar.









Alpine PDX 4.150 with dyn passive crossover. The opposite side will look identical, with a 1.1000... Eventually a plexi enclosure will be built.









IDMAX 12, currently fed with 300watts. My dyn midbasses have no hope of keeping up with the current power. Box is about 1.2. It will be carpeted.










Future changeS:

Maybe - Find new midbass with at least double the midbass output of the Dyns that will work with the passive xovers (4ohm)

Carpet sub box

Create better amp box cover

Upgrade to 0 gauge wiring, and add 1.1000 amp

Redo a-pillars

Add alpine coax speakers to rear location (for sound reinforcement when the top is off.)


Notes:

Damping: Extensive liquid damping (2 gallons) 60 feet of butyl 45mil, and 1-2 layers of ensolite eveywhere. (Raamaudio Rick for the win.)


----------



## MidnightCE (Mar 5, 2007)

Almost forgot. 

The car itself, next to the Wife's Ion.


----------



## alphakenny1 (Dec 21, 2005)

looks good man. interesting choice of install for the pillars. why did you choose to have the tweeters pointing downwards? 

but overall looks very clean, good job!


----------



## MidnightCE (Mar 5, 2007)

Keep them out of line of sight, and out of sunlight.


----------



## bobditts (Jul 19, 2006)

Id say your pillars are your only downside to the entire project. Besides them aiming downward, I noticed they are very bumpy. everything else looks pretty good. how does it sound will the 3 drivers in each door?


----------



## MidnightCE (Mar 5, 2007)

bobditts said:


> Id say your pillars are your only downside to the entire project. Besides them aiming downward, I noticed they are very bumpy. everything else looks pretty good. how does it sound will the 3 drivers in each door?


Yeah, I actually put the stock vinyl back on temporarily. Its MUCH worse than it looks, but better than bare. I'm glad i didnt take the time to properly wrap it since I'm redoing them shortly.


With the 3 drivers in the door, it sounds great with the doors open, and becomes muffled and confused with them closed.


----------



## pontiacbird (Dec 29, 2006)

are kicks out of the question as far as the dome mid??


----------



## MidnightCE (Mar 5, 2007)

pontiacbird said:


> are kicks out of the question as far as the dome mid??


Yeah, the dash is waaaay too deep. I can put them on the floor under the speaker grill, though.

They do image quite well where they are.


----------



## couchflambeau (Apr 18, 2006)

MidnightCE said:


> With the 3 drivers in the door, it sounds great with the doors open, and becomes muffled and confused with them closed.


Hmm.... you sure you might not have botched your polarity on a driver or two?

Having em out of phase would do exactly what you describe...


----------



## MidnightCE (Mar 5, 2007)

couchflambeau said:


> Hmm.... you sure you might not have botched your polarity on a driver or two?
> 
> Having em out of phase would do exactly what you describe...


Nah, it's having the tweeter firing into my knee that does it. When I wire them out of phase, they get really harsh and nasty.


----------



## The Blue Blur (Sep 14, 2006)

you know that amp is underrated and the max is seeing more like 490WRMS right? By the way please, please, please integrate this logo into your install somewhere!








Explanation

So bad ass!


----------



## MidnightCE (Mar 5, 2007)

The Blue Blur said:


> you know that amp is underrated and the max is seeing more like 490WRMS right? By the way please, please, please integrate this logo into your install somewhere!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's very cool. In fact, my car is the Lemans Commemorative Version - But a c5 not c6 


According to the birthsheet, the amp makes 167x4, so I would guess 334 watts to the IDMAX.

Cant wait to get my 1.1000 in. Then I can bridge the 4.150 and use it only on my front speakers.


----------



## The Blue Blur (Sep 14, 2006)

the logo is just showing the love.

I didn't realize the max was a DVC4. @4 Ohms bridged those amps have benched in excess of 480WRMS. Nice install by the way. I've been joking about bridging a 4.150 on comps... you're nuts if you decide to do it! Are your passives the semi active version?


----------



## MidnightCE (Mar 5, 2007)

My max is DVC2, running in series @ 4ohm.

Just using the boring passive factory crossovers.

And I've already had it bridged on the Dyns. It's only running in 3 channel mode right now because I don't have the distribution block for my 0 gauge yet.



I suppose bridged it might be making much more than 330x2... Since I know on my ARC 2100, it makes 110x2 or 360x1, which is a great deal more than doubling!


At 25v, (150w) my gain is at 3/4
But at 35v (300watt) my gain is just a touch over half on the bridged channel. Hmmmmn...


----------



## The Blue Blur (Sep 14, 2006)

how long have you had the dyns for? It's my understanding they require considerable break in time so you might want to just sit tight rather than swap out equipment. I love the sound of poly cones for some reason personally. I will say that going from 160gts to legatia6s I was able to get lower frequencies out of my door, but there is a punch and flavor that was sacrificed I think. I'm actually using them on dyn crossovers. I got lucky. If you are deadset on changing midbasses I'd investigate the adire extremis.


----------



## MidnightCE (Mar 5, 2007)

Well, I set my gains with a DMM, and now the sub and mids match quite well. So I probably won't change the midbass... for a while at least.  And not until I have another destination in mind for the Dyn mids. (Home theater diy maybe?)

I think its kind of a shame to use such great sounding mids for midbass duty only.

I have at least 40 hours on them at this point. I started them off easy with my arc 2100 cxl, then went to two channels on my 4.150, then bridged for a few days, back to just 150x2 with the 4.150 now.

But after setting them with a DMM this morning, on "150w" they get unbearably loud and stay clean. I don't know if there is any point on bridging the amp at this point, other than for getting the O.O ! reaction from people when I tell them how much power my front stage is getting.

I can always use the rear channels for the alpine type s coaxials I will be putting in at a later date, I suppose. (All I hear is tweeter with the roof off, so I need rear speakers just for "noise" in that scenario)


----------



## MidnightCE (Mar 5, 2007)

New pics. Not shown: Alpine type R rear speakers.

Dyn mids and midbass angled upward slightly. This helped with midbass distortion.



















What needs to be done: Second 1/4 door panel mounting piece, and sandwich butyl between layers.


New grounding point. Straight to the frame. Zero gauge. Crimped it in a vice by putting a screwdriver on the split, and clamping it down.










New distro block. 0 gauge in, 4 gauge out.










PDX 1.1000 installed, no more running 300 watts off the 4.150. 



















To be done: Enclosed amp racks, with Corvette emblem, sub box carpeted removable fascia.


The emblems that will go over the amps when I have the amp enclosures built. These plexi windows were made by a member of the Corvette board for me.


----------



## Boostedrex (Apr 4, 2007)

I like the little accent touches like those plexi windows that will sit on top of the amp rack. Also, where did you decide to mount the tweeter?

Other than the tweeter issue, great install. And BEAUTIFUL C5!! I'm sure I'll see you driving around town sometime.

Zach


----------



## bobditts (Jul 19, 2006)

looking good. I cant tell by the picture, but did you sand the frame where the 1/0ga is grounded?


----------



## MidnightCE (Mar 5, 2007)

bobditts said:


> looking good. I cant tell by the picture, but did you sand the frame where the 1/0ga is grounded?


I sure didn't.  

BoostedRex: I don't know. I cant find a position that sounds good.


----------



## alphakenny1 (Dec 21, 2005)

MidnightCE said:


> According to the birthsheet, the amp makes 167x4, so I would guess 334 watts to the IDMAX.


many tests have shown that the when bridged, the power will be a little less than 500 watts.


----------



## MidnightCE (Mar 5, 2007)

alphakenny1 said:


> many tests have shown that the when bridged, the power will be a little less than 500 watts.


Interesting, since I'm running it bridged to my component set now 

Did an a-pillar build. Decided to give it one more shot, and send it to Vestax if I couldn't handle it:

So, I decided to finally put the MD102s in the a-pillar, after monkeying around with them on the floor for a few weeks. I found this position has the least glass reflections, and images ok, though stage width leaves a little to be desired.

Step the first:
dowels, hot glue, and a toilet paper roll for shape:



















And then:
Place a thin cloth around the pillar, to give it shape. Because I had such sharp angles, I had to do this in small increments, a combination of hotglue and crazy glue.

I covered the whole thing, to repair a hole I cut in the bottom, as well as to make leveling easier.










Then, a coat of fiberglass resin. At this point, I decided to NOT lay actual fiberglass, because of the shape and low strength needs. I sanded between coats, and did a second layer of resin, providing adequate strength.










Next came bondo filler. Never used it before. Wishing I never had to again. Put that in, and started with 80 grit, up to 120 grit on the finish, to level it all out:










Once that was done, I shot it in black primer. Not sure yet if I'm going to texture and paint, or use vinyl.










In car:











Questions, comments? :cheers:


----------



## quality_sound (Dec 25, 2005)

Definitely better than the first go round. Personally I'd throw some suede on there, but I'm kind of a suede whore. Headliner material would look nice too.


----------



## MidnightCE (Mar 5, 2007)

quality_sound said:


> Definitely better than the first go round. Personally I'd throw some suede on there, but I'm kind of a suede whore. Headliner material would look nice too.


That might be a good idea, the headliner material, to reduce reflections from the pillar itself. Might look funny in the car though, since the entire interior is leather/vinyl


----------



## quality_sound (Dec 25, 2005)

Even the roof? I'd be worried about the reflections if it was something like leather, plus that would SUUUUCK to wrap in leather. A nice stretchy vinyl would work, but again you'd have reflections.


----------



## MidnightCE (Mar 5, 2007)

quality_sound said:


> Even the roof? I'd be worried about the reflections if it was something like leather, plus that would SUUUUCK to wrap in leather. A nice stretchy vinyl would work, but again you'd have reflections.


Well, one roof has headliner, the other roof is made of lexan. Man, the car stereo sounds BAD when the lexan roof is on. 

I wonder what rubberized undercoating looks like...


----------



## quality_sound (Dec 25, 2005)

MidnightCE said:


> I wonder what rubberized undercoating looks like...



Truck bed liner.


----------



## MidnightCE (Mar 5, 2007)

quality_sound said:


> Truck bed liner.


Ick. I think I might pick some up to spray in my wheel wells though. Couldn't hurt for sound deadening.


----------



## PSYKO_Inc (Dec 11, 2006)

Rubberized undercoating would be BAD for anything visible. I did a set of baffles for my wife's car in rubberized undercoating (to waterproof the MDF). It turned out all splotchy and uneven, and just plain fugly. I'm glad they're behind a set of door panels lol.

Nice car and install BTW. I like the new pillars alot better.


----------



## MidnightCE (Mar 5, 2007)

Thanks, this time I decided to do them 1 at a time, so I wouldn't rush. Also, if I completely effed it up, I could just replace one, and send them out to be done for me. Startin the other one tonight.


----------



## MidnightCE (Mar 5, 2007)

Just got my Raamat BXT in. It's super gooey and turned my fingers black, BUT just a little of it seemed to do more for me than all of the edead on there combined.


Got my Dynaudio 8" midbasses now... So far not impressed, but I know Dyns take a long time to loosen up. The 6.5s sound more powerful. Can't wait for them to wake up.


----------



## newtitan (Mar 7, 2005)

man just gutted my system, so maybe we can meet up again in two weeks (new baby) 

and WOW that vette looks nice!!!, I like the new pillars too, nice idea with the toilet paper core to make the shape, never thought of that lol


----------



## MidnightCE (Mar 5, 2007)

newtitan said:


> man just gutted my system, so maybe we can meet up again in two weeks (new baby)
> 
> and WOW that vette looks nice!!!, I like the new pillars too, nice idea with the toilet paper core to make the shape, never thought of that lol


It was actually my wife's idea.  Her idea for me to not lay fiberglass mat either. both were great ideas, which I really appreciate, because she hates it when I spend all my time working on the car. - Which I've been doing since I started this install in december.

In 2 weeks my Vette should be in stereo-running condition. When is your wife due?


----------



## newtitan (Mar 7, 2005)

wifey is due on friday


----------



## MidnightCE (Mar 5, 2007)

Congratulations! 



More updates:

So, I'm redoing it all. I hate my install...

I took a vacation next week to get it all done. 

Here is my first bit of progress:


New Deadening Job using RAAMAT. Which is immensely superior to the Edead I have in there. I peeled most of the e-dead off that was loose, and cut holes in it to apply raamat through it in places it wasn't. Also, I added 8" Deflex pads.


















Next, I filled the door cards with foam:










Finished in Ensolite:










Decided to go 2 way for now, because the midranges don't fit in my door. Just running MW172 and MD102 tweets.

New midbass vs old:










Since I'm going 2 way, i needed a 2 way xover. Bench tested this with RTA, and it works very well for the dyns. 2k on midrange, 2.5k on tweeter. Thanks 89Grand for the crossover!










The midbass mount is made from 1/2" mdf, with another 1/2" ring to bring it closer to the door panel. It's sealed in black primer, and backed with a layer of RAAMAT.


----------



## Boostedrex (Apr 4, 2007)

Looks like it's coming along nicely. So there was no way you could get your midrange back in there huh? That's too bad bro. 

Is there really that much of a difference between the edead and the BXT? If so then that makes me glad that I chose to go with Raam Audio instead of Elemental when I ordered my deadener.


----------



## MidnightCE (Mar 5, 2007)

Boostedrex said:


> Looks like it's coming along nicely. So there was no way you could get your midrange back in there huh? That's too bad bro.
> 
> Is there really that much of a difference between the edead and the BXT? If so then that makes me glad that I chose to go with Raam Audio instead of Elemental when I ordered my deadener.


Well, I *could* get the midrange in, but 80% of it was blocked by door panel. Itsounded... weird.


There is a big difference in deadening.


----------



## MidnightCE (Mar 5, 2007)

*Finally got to listen to it*

The midbass from the Dyn 8s is very good. And midrange wise, I don't feel that I've lost anything by going 2 way. In fact, I'd say the system is warmer, and easier to listen to now. The new tweeter position sounds excellent _without time alignment_... I don't think I"ll turn time alignment on, even. Bass blends so much better with 8s up front.

This is the first time I can say that I'm really happy with the way my C5 sounds.

Next week... The super-ultra-mega-deadening and rewiring, plus new amp rack updates. 


I would have went with Dynaudios 10" midbass actually... Had I know that Dynaudio's 10" midbass is actually 8", and their 8" midbass is more like 7"...


----------



## MidnightCE (Mar 5, 2007)

Progress:

Painted texture and satin finish on the a-pillar:









Isolating speaker from interior of door panel. *very important*

















Added some foam. To everything.



























Life was much easier without the dash top.
I also sanded down the face of the metra kit, primed with high build, and finished in satin.









This car has NO room for stuff, hid the ipod adapter in the dead pedal:









RCAs held down with RAAMAT. Does this increase my _damping_ factor? 









More soon.


----------



## MidnightCE (Mar 5, 2007)

few more pics:


----------



## quality_sound (Dec 25, 2005)

Looks sweet!!! How's it sound now?


----------



## $NotEnough$ (Aug 19, 2007)

That is just SICK. Must be ultra quiet!


----------



## MidnightCE (Mar 5, 2007)

It's not bad... I mean, the tires are still huge and the car is 4 inches off the ground, so it picks up a lot of road noise. Plus it has corsa titanium exhaust which adds "a little noise."  

Right now, aside from exhaust noise, on a reasonably decent road, The loudest sound is wind noise from the corners of the windows, because I cant find a tool to adjust the windshield. (Reverse torx.). That and all the rattles that popped up after I sound deadened.

Quiet_Vette, it's a whole new sound system now. /this/ is what I expected Dyns to sound like, with plenty of bass. I'm still on the fence about going back to having a sub/subs.


----------



## forty5cal1911 (Sep 11, 2006)

Did you track down that hiss problem? I haven't checked the other thread yet.

And yeah that exhaust just adds a *BIT* of noise huh.


----------



## MidnightCE (Mar 5, 2007)

forty5cal1911 said:


> Did you track down that hiss problem?  I haven't checked the other thread yet.
> 
> And yeah that exhaust just adds a *BIT* of noise huh.


Im actually considering going to a stock titanium exhaust :/ The resonance gives me a headache.

Nope, the hiss problem is here to stay. Must be something gone awry in the head unit. Oh well


----------



## 3.5max6spd (Jun 29, 2005)

Its come along very nicely my friend!Very happy to hear you are finally approaching the sound you want


----------



## MidnightCE (Mar 5, 2007)

3.5max6spd said:


> Its come along very nicely my friend!Very happy to hear you are finally approaching the sound you want


Those MW172s really opened up in the last couple of days! I put some Sir Mixalot on, and was seriously blown away. 

nd I only have 150w on them right now.


----------



## 3.5max6spd (Jun 29, 2005)

MidnightCE said:


> Those MW172s really opened up in the last couple of days! I put some Sir Mixalot on, and was seriously blown away.
> 
> nd I only have 150w on them right now.


Patience is a virtue young jedi...much needed with Dyns, never used a speaker before myself that really goes through such break in period....but man when they do start opening up...greatness!
Their bass/midbass is on point.


----------



## chad (Jun 30, 2005)

MidnightCE said:


> few more pics:


Those are fantastic pics! Did you intend for them to come out that way or were you just goofing around?


----------



## MidnightCE (Mar 5, 2007)

chad said:


> Those are fantastic pics! Did you intend for them to come out that way or were you just goofing around?


Thanks for noticing! 

The first one is actually 3 pictures carefully blended together, taken at night, with a black covering over the windshield to reduce reflections and so my garage wouldn't end up in the shot.
Long exposure for "most" of it, but that also makes everything that lights up look like a blur. So I did a short exposure for the lights, and "rubbed away" at the long exposure, with the short one under it, until I had the best of both images. Should have taken the seats out, but oh well 


The second one is a bit of manipulation with exposure and color saturation, to give it sort of a dark and gloomy mood.

The only illumination is the light on the bottom of the hood. I think that worked out well,


----------



## Boostedrex (Apr 4, 2007)

So you pulled the IDMAX? I am glad to hear that you are liking the sound of the system now though. I'll be looking forward to hearing it at the NorCal meet in October.


----------



## MidnightCE (Mar 5, 2007)

Yeah, its just too much sub for that car. I might put my ARC 8s in it at some point, (Think, convertible hoop style) but what i really want is the low reinforcement big subs provide.


----------



## Mirage_Man (Jun 29, 2007)

Those certainly are outstanding shots! Bravo.

Looks like I could learn a thing or two from you .




MidnightCE said:


> Thanks for noticing!
> 
> The first one is actually 3 pictures carefully blended together, taken at night, with a black covering over the windshield to reduce reflections and so my garage wouldn't end up in the shot.
> Long exposure for "most" of it, but that also makes everything that lights up look like a blur. So I did a short exposure for the lights, and "rubbed away" at the long exposure, with the short one under it, until I had the best of both images. Should have taken the seats out, but oh well
> ...


----------



## MidnightCE (Mar 5, 2007)

I think it was Ansel Adams that said great photos are made in the dark room.


----------



## MidnightCE (Mar 5, 2007)

Thank God that's over.


----------



## newtitan (Mar 7, 2005)

wow how did you paint your md102 grille and housing? did you just tape over the tweeter dome of something?


----------



## MidnightCE (Mar 5, 2007)

newtitan said:


> wow how did you paint your md102 grille and housing? did you just tape over the tweeter dome of something?


I painted the grill and cup on their own. Tweeter was safely far away 

So now I have 1 Medium/DarkNeutral pillar, with molded in defroster vent, and one black pillar, with "hangy out" defroster vent. I'll get around to the other one... maybe in a few weeks.


----------



## bigjae1976 (Jun 21, 2007)

That looks awesome. 

Did you paint the A pillar or cover it in vinyl?

How's it sounding overall?

I did my buddy's vette. I installed an RE XXX 12 in the same space you had the IDMax with 750 watts. Its brutal on the ears.

A third MW172 in the center cubby should work great!


----------



## MidnightCE (Mar 5, 2007)

Its paint.

I'm going to put ARC 8s in the back corners.


----------



## Boostedrex (Apr 4, 2007)

So whatever happened to your IDMAX 12" and the PDX 1.1000? Are they going in the wife's car or something?


----------



## MidnightCE (Mar 5, 2007)

Boostedrex said:


> So whatever happened to your IDMAX 12" and the PDX 1.1000? Are they going in the wife's car or something?


They're for sale.

Wanna buy them? 

She won't let me put a system in her tundra.


----------



## MidnightCE (Mar 5, 2007)

Well, tore it all up to put LuxuryLiner in, that I ordered a while ago but it didnt get shipped till last thursday and even then UPS didnt deliver it within the time window they were supposed to.

Redoing amp rack entirely... Going to run:

KS300.4 x 4 to tweets and subs
KS300.4 x 2 to midbass


----------



## rimshot (May 17, 2005)

tell me more about this luxury liner please!


----------



## DejaWiz (Sep 20, 2007)

Beautiful, beautiful work! The a-pillars look stock.


----------



## HondAudio (Oct 19, 2006)

MidnightCE said:


> Got my Dynaudio 8" midbasses now... So far not impressed, but I know Dyns take a long time to loosen up. The 6.5s sound more powerful. Can't wait for them to wake up.


You're supposed to break Dynaudios in for 200 hours first


----------



## MidnightCE (Mar 5, 2007)

rimshot said:


> tell me more about this luxury liner please!


http://secondskinaudio.com/viewproduct.php?id_product=314

this stuff looks like a good acoustic barrier.


----------



## Boostedrex (Apr 4, 2007)

How thick is that luxury liner?


----------



## MidnightCE (Mar 5, 2007)

Boostedrex said:


> How thick is that luxury liner?


About 3/8 " 

the foam will compress, and the stuff can be about 1/8" at its thinnest, but I dont think you get the full benefits if the foam compresses...


----------



## quality_sound (Dec 25, 2005)

Did it help?


----------



## MidnightCE (Mar 5, 2007)

It's not here yet.


Here's the amp rack in progress:


----------



## rimshot (May 17, 2005)

I love when stuff starts to get laid out, looks good, any reason in particular you moved away from the pdx's?


----------



## MidnightCE (Mar 5, 2007)

rimshot said:


> I love when stuff starts to get laid out, looks good, any reason in particular you moved away from the pdx's?


they whistle with my EQs attached. Wasnt an issue with my midranges, but it was pretty annoying with the tweeters.


----------



## newtitan (Mar 7, 2005)

gosh darnit I want to run those KAR's they look cool


----------



## MidnightCE (Mar 5, 2007)

newtitan said:


> gosh darnit I want to run those KAR's they look cool


MSRP is $380.

Caraudioinnovations in Roseville had them in stock last I checked. 

(I got one from them, one from tn_audiophile used.)










(very old picture, there's a ton of raamat there now.)

Today I started a new "door" project - Theres this thick "rubberish" plug in the door. It fills that void shown above. I noticed the area around it flexes quite badly if I put weight on it. Maybe it's my 160hz ring? I starter covering the big plug with fiberglass, so it can be a stiff panel providing bracing in the door. 

I can't replace with wood, because its vacuum formed to clear the door card.


----------



## Boostedrex (Apr 4, 2007)

I like the way the new amp rack is looking so far. And that flexing panel could very well be that resonance you were showing me at the meet. Hope that the fiberglass treatment fixes your problem.


----------



## MidnightCE (Mar 5, 2007)

Luxury liner came in. I'm taping each piece in individually then doing a slight overlap to make sure its all sealed up.










VERY easy stuff to work with. Compresses quite nicely where I need it to.

Considering this ONE sheet covered half the floor, I think 4 sheets should do this, and replace some factory deadening in front.

Hopefully this should nearly kill my road noise and maybe even reduce exhaust resonance.


Did hte right side wheel well, tried using strips, it wasn't easy.

Left side, I smartened up and used the factory foam as a pattern - duh.


----------



## Forklift (Oct 13, 2007)

very nice man, vettes are fun to mess with!


----------



## $NotEnough$ (Aug 19, 2007)

Looks like all your hard work is paying off huh?


----------



## MidnightCE (Mar 5, 2007)

$NotEnough$ said:


> Looks like all your hard work is paying off huh?


I sure hope so. I really hope that luxury liner is worth it, I expect this thing to be deep-inside-an-egyptian-pyramid quiet when i'm done.

Some parts of the car are real hard to get the LL on.


----------



## MidnightCE (Mar 5, 2007)

Amp rack almost done... At least the wood part. Not sure about wire management... worry about cooling a little.


----------



## Whiterabbit (May 26, 2006)

do the amps run hot?

I suggest (for wire management) cutting a board that fits over the amps precisely, then suspending the board so the amps are flushmounted. The eq gets remounted to the board via aluminum spacers so it sits at the same level as the amps. you can make the amp tops and bottoms look good by using a 1/2 inch roundover to kind of match the amp profile. the sides will still be hard angles, like the eq.

The wiring is still run as neatly as possible. But you still never see it under the beauty board.

All carpeted with the same carpet so it nearly looks like one uniform piece when you take the ultimate cover off.

IMO heat is only an issue if the amps shut off into thermal protection.

like this:
http://semi.noobing.com/amprack4.JPG


----------



## Turborusty (Aug 7, 2007)

No worries....if you make those little blue lines squiggly instead of strait......that will keep it cool. 



Turborusty


----------



## MidnightCE (Mar 5, 2007)

Well, I never ran one bridged, but in 4 channel (out in the open) it was cool to the touch. Also has internal fans.

I actually have 2 EQS (one for left, one for right) and they do sit flush with the amps when the other one is up.

I like the idea of the facade, but I don't really have the skill to make one nicely.


The walls in the rack are actually from some ikea furniture... they happened to be the exact right height. I just never put those pieces on. Reinforcements for something... dont even remember.

one wire management idea was.. To cut grooves in the bottom board that the wire can fit in, then place a thin layer of plexi over the whole thing, with holes in it to let the wires out where it needs to go. WAY beyond my ability though.,


----------



## havok20222 (Sep 5, 2007)

What amps are those? Arc KARs?


----------



## MidnightCE (Mar 5, 2007)

havok20222 said:


> What amps are those? Arc KARs?


yeah, arc kar ks300.4


----------



## tr0y_audi0 (Feb 13, 2007)

MidnightCE said:


> yeah, arc kar ks300.4


Nice gear man, Love the new Kar amps..
Lookin good so far..
Troy


----------



## MidnightCE (Mar 5, 2007)

Here it is:










I may or may not fancy up the insides... I do need to figure out some way to cool it though.


----------



## syzygy9 (Jun 28, 2007)

hey that amp rack looks great...sorry it didn't work out that i could make that for you, but it looks like somebody did a good job on it!


----------



## MidnightCE (Mar 5, 2007)

syzygy9 said:


> hey that amp rack looks great...sorry it didn't work out that i could make that for you, but it looks like somebody did a good job on it!


Yep ended up doing it myself. I was able to cut VERY straight lines with my cheap skil saw and a cool guide I found.

Thanks.


oh yeah and i cant do corner subs like I had wanted :/ so im not sure what ill do now.


----------



## MidnightCE (Mar 5, 2007)

Well 90 > 350 w on the dyns didnt find my missing midbass, but holy ****, they are loud as hell now. Going to have to be careful, I find the limits of the drivers really quick at this power level.


The ARC Kar amps kill my electrical system though, I can just watch the voltage drop when I crank teh volume. By contrast, I hada PDX 4.150 bridged + 1.1000 and they didnt even tickle it... Very inefficient... they stay cool though.

after driving, I dont think the luxury liner really made an appreciable difference for me :/


----------



## beemer740 (Dec 21, 2006)

very nice vette


----------



## MidnightCE (Mar 5, 2007)

Did some midnight tuning...

Bumped 100hz 1db, cut back 160hz 3 db each... adjusted crossover point, played with gains.

Now my bass/lower midbass is stifling, (for a comp set) though upper midbass still has to be cut down to clean up female vocals.

Getting closer.

Soon, I'm putting in my ARC 8 subs in a stealth box in the rear storage bin. Just waiting for that to get built...


----------



## ///Audience (Jan 31, 2007)

hmm any updates on this install?


----------



## connersdad19 (Dec 14, 2007)

nice car, nice install oh i forgot love the car lol


----------



## MidnightCE (Mar 5, 2007)

More deadening:









Subs in:








(no pic with cover, which makes them invisible.)

I think I'm done. I'm happy with how it sounds, in the limits of my willingness to modify the vehicle. Smooth highs, fairly detailed midrange, acceptable midbass. The amp rack is "out of the way" and the subs are invisible. I've got enough deadening to break a mule's back...

I want to do more, but I just don't know what to do! 

Well, I'm going to make the amp rack look nicer with the cover off... eventually.


----------



## chad (Jun 30, 2005)

MidnightCE said:


> More deadening:



That's ballsy!

Wouldn't last 6 months in Illinois  Can that stuff take the heat?


----------



## dbTroy (Nov 30, 2007)

MidnightCE said:


> More deadening:


Please tell me you have some sort of inner liner that goes over that?


----------



## MidnightCE (Mar 5, 2007)

Chad: We're going to find out. Rudeboy's page said Raamat did ok to 240. And I know it's not going to get that hot in there.


dbTroy: Yep, there's a thick wheel well liner that goes over that.

This made a pretty appreciable difference in tire noise - especially the "growling."


----------



## machinehead (Nov 6, 2005)

I've seen people use sludge in their wheel wells, but they also had a wheel liner.


----------



## werner406 (Jan 8, 2008)

good deadening ! I can tell 'cause i did the same ! I even added some to the plastic parts betwenn the tire and the body of the car


----------

